# when to start next ivf !!!



## jackbaby (Mar 29, 2008)

hi everybody.
i just had a failed ivf cycle in march about 3 weeks ago, it was with an egg donor. i know that sometimes its normal to fail first time, iam wanting to go again straight away and try again, but dont know how long to wait, i would like to try in april is it to soon, or is it ok to go ahead into another cycle straight away. thanks jackie.xx


----------



## parveen1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jackbaby
When I asked my dr this he said there was absolutely no medical reason why you couldn't try in consecutive months. However most people leave at least one cycle in between tries just to make sure you have a nice clean thin lining. Most counsellors recommend you give yourself a bit of time to get over the bfn. Ie one cycle.

Not sure if that helps.

Best of luck for next time.

Parveen


----------

